# 1000 calorie meal



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Hello guys

do any of you guys have a clean 1000 calorie meal? Thinking to have 1000 calories in one meal and having 3 as its much easier looking to do a clean bulk. Any ideas? With macro break down


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

A roast dinner? It has a bit of everything lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

How's this?



Mix it about as you want so it hits the macros you're wanting.


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

cas said:


> A roast dinner? It has a bit of everything lol


surely the mash potatoes are not a very good carb sauce lol


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> How's this?
> 
> View attachment 109949
> 
> ...


I hAve tried shakes i begin to feel hungry way too quick after thats why i am looking for a solid meal


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

SteveMUFC said:


> surely the mash potatoes are not a very good carb sauce lol


Have you seen all those Iceland bodybuilders? They live on stew, 70% of that is spuds lol

Disclaimer

I don't know if any of what I said was true

But there was a documentary about them (I think it was a doc) and they were eating stew, soooooo


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

SteveMUFC said:


> surely the mash potatoes are not a very good carb sauce lol


Have boiled potato. Or a couple of jackets.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

steak and evoo with sweet spuds all day long :drool:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

oh and protein pancakes with coco nut milk :drool:

I'm starvinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Erm.....depends what you call clean. Went out for a meal tonight and this is what I had
> 
> View attachment 109983
> View attachment 109983
> ...


What App is that mate?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

J89 said:


> What App is that mate?


Went to edit my post and it got deleted??

Anyway. It's my fitness pal.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Went to edit my post and it got deleted??
> 
> Anyway. It's my fitness pal.


Cheers mate  Already use that app but your layout looks a lot smarter! I'll have a play around with mine.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm using it on the ipad


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

SteveMUFC said:


> Hello guys
> 
> do any of you guys have a clean 1000 calorie meal? Thinking to have 1000 calories in one meal and having 3 as its much easier looking to do a clean bulk. Any ideas? With macro break down


Good thread imo. I sometimes struggle to eat the 5-6 meals needed it would be nice to have half a dozen big calorie clean meals to wolf down then shakes on top!! I'll post any i can find.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea when I'm maintaining I have them all the time.. I love eating big meals

Breakfast - Protein Pancake - 80g Whey, 70g oats, 3 egg whites, Hazelnut Drink - Make massive protein pancake and cover with peanut butter, honey, nutella and a banana.

Never really have a big lunch but

Dinner - 250g mince, chilli seasoning, half tin of chopped tomatoes, kidney beans, 100g rice


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

12 inch pizza with 200g lean mince ontop. Job done


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Litre full fat milk and 4 slices of burgens with peanut butter.


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Great suggestions guys, keep them coming I'm sure a lot of guys out there will benefit from this thread.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

make a bif fcuk off pan of chilli and add as many different kind of beans to it as you can and pour some olive oil into it whilst cooking.

add up the cals from all the tins of beans, tomoatoes, mince, oil etc etc etc and split it into 1000cal portions and freeze.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Big sirloin steak and baked sweet potato with green veg drizzled in olive oil!


----------



## Davey Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Whole chicken from Nando's and rice


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

400g sweet potato 300cal

400g lean meat 500cals

150g parsnips 170cals (thin sliced roasted in evoo another 100-200cal from evoo? nice and crispy on the edges mmm)

extra veg 100cals

total: around 1200cals,

plus 250ml pure pressed orange juice 125cals


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

4 egg omelette with 100g low fat cheese

200g rice

200ml semi skimmed milk


----------

